# In the dog house..



## sparky

Here is my new prop.....updated 8/26/09. 



 .......... I used what was around the house, the pneumatics were from a TCT that i took apart, it will have sound once i get some suggestions from anyone with ideas!?!?!?............
I didn't have a wild looking dog but i did have the crazy looking rat..also I am not liking the look of the door with the burlap it was the only way of keeping the rat hidden in the house...tell me what everyone thinks...


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

HAHA that is awesome! I'm not sure on the sound, but a scream would probably work great with it, or a Loud growl/ snarl sound.


----------



## fritz42_male

Why not have a dog head poking out as the door?

A loud screech would be better


----------



## Spooky1

Under bright light it made me laugh, I'm sure it would be scarier in the dark.


----------



## GothicCandle

it made me laugh too, i think the rat is a bit cute. lol. I think it would be cool to have cutesie dance music play just before the rat comes out, then have some loud nose, like a growl or something.


----------



## hedg12

I agree that it's cute, but I think you should leave it cute. It could add some great comic relief to your haunt.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

hmm...i would ask Poisen for ideas...i bet he can help you figure it out!


----------



## DarkShadows

a nice "hiss" would be good for sound


----------



## GothicCandle

hedg12 said:


> I agree that it's cute, but I think you should leave it cute. It could add some great comic relief to your haunt.


I agree!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Can you replace the burlap door with more of a hanging strips curtain?


----------



## fritz42_male

I still like the idea of a dog head that splits apart when the rat comes out.


----------



## sparky

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> Can you replace the burlap door with more of a hanging strips curtain?


 I tried that first but the arms and head of the rat would catch the strips and pull them behind it and stay there.


----------



## sparky

sparky said:


> I tried that first but the arms and head of the rat would catch the strips and pull them behind it and stay there.





fritz42_male said:


> I still like the idea of a dog head that splits apart when the rat comes out.


 That is a great idea Fritz!!!! A door that splits in the middle was just like the curtain getting caught on the arms of the rat, it is an opening just big enough for the rat to fit thru... the one door thing worked best so far.

I did find a creepy screech that might be scary for the sound and i've got a cute stuffed dog from my daughter with a leash to put next to the house for a little distraction......


----------



## fritz42_male

Does the rat push the door open or is it on a separate arm linked to the rat mech? If the rat pushes the door then there is your problem.

Also, look at the door hinges - you can get a cantilevered or zero protrusion hinge for a few bucks from kitchen manufacturers or hardware shops that flexes the door out of the way completely. I design kitchens and we use these when there are internal drawers that need to slide out past the open door. Just spray them black.


I dunno - I have this fixed vision in my mind of the dog head splitting apart displaying brains etc. I suppose this comes of having watched John Carpenters 'The Thing' when I was younger.


----------



## madmomma

*Dog House Prop*

Since I still have the "newbie" title, what exactly is a TCT? Oh wait, that must be the trash can trauma. Where can you pick up a used one, on e-bay? I already have the dog house, stuffed animal and perfect location that will scare the guts out of the trick-or-treaters but need the "works". Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sparky

Madmomma ,I don't know where you could pick the workings up from,but here is a good web site to make your own.........
http://www.hauntproject.com/

It seemed to be a little intimidating at first,but as I got a little further along in the pneumatics projects, they were quite easy..... 
My last Trash Can Trauma.........


----------



## mattie

I built a dog house a couple years ago and use some black fabric split down the middle (two seperate pieces) but I just over laped and stapled them and only stapled it down far enough so it wouldnt get caught on my "dog" when he retracted back in the dog house. Alot of trial and error to get it to work. 
I also put 2 red led's with a battery pack for the eyes. It looked pretty good to see the red led's glowing through the black fabric at night. It auctually drew people to look at it closer thus enhancing the scare.


----------



## sparky

mattie said:


> I built a dog house a couple years ago and use some black fabric split down the middle (two seperate pieces) but I just over laped and stapled them and only stapled it down far enough so it wouldnt get caught on my "dog" when he retracted back in the dog house. Alot of trial and error to get it to work.
> I also put 2 red led's with a battery pack for the eyes. It looked pretty good to see the red led's glowing through the black fabric at night. It auctually drew people to look at it closer thus enhancing the scare.


 I too did a lot of trial and error to get the fabric to work ,but the door worked best..
The red LED eyes are an awesome idea......... I will be going to get that this weekend ,thanks for the idea mattie. I was having a hard time seeing the rat with the strobe light going but the LED's will look real good. THANKS!!!
I updated a video of some new things with the house and i'll put another up after the LED's......No way of getting sound with a camera on the videos sorry.


----------



## fritz42_male

Just found this - a great one to copy!

http://thehorrordome.com/HDSHOPPINGPROPS/HorrorDomeAnimatronics/FluffysDogHouseLARGE.php

The actual action goes on for too long but otherwise a great prop. If it was me, I'd have a few seconds of barking then a few seconds of yelping in agony, then Fido pops out and wiggles around then the yelping stops, Fido slips back in and then there is silence until you think the prop routine is finished then an almighty burp which rocks the dog house!

If my pneumatics go OK this year, this is one for my list for next year!


----------



## mattie

sparky said:


> I too did a lot of trial and error to get the fabric to work ,but the door worked best..
> The red LED eyes are an awesome idea......... I will be going to get that this weekend ,thanks for the idea mattie. I was having a hard time seeing the rat with the strobe light going but the LED's will look real good. THANKS!!!
> I updated a video of some new things with the house and i'll put another up after the LED's......No way of getting sound with a camera on the videos sorry.


After the trial and error part you start thinking.....Ive seen this a dozen times...will it even be scary when I use it ??? LOL
Glad you liked the LED idea. Thats why were here...bounce ideas off each other and share our experience :smoking:


----------



## madmomma

I was thinking of the hanging curtain thing myself...prop looks cool though. I have that same doghouse except it's for one of my outdoor cats. I was thinking of borrowing it for halloween but if she decided to go near it while it was a prop...ther'd be lots of FUR FLYING!!!


----------



## sparky

I used the dog house this weekend.... at a KOA Halloween camping weekend. It worked great most of the time, just a few problems with Fifi coming out, his nose would get stuck sometimes, but it worked great for some scares!!!!!We had about 250-300 kids!!!
I also put the LED's in Fifi's eyes, they are red. They looked awesome with the strobe light going off, you could see just a hint of them peeking threw the burlap when you walked up.Thanks for the idea of the LED's matte!!!!


----------



## mattie

No problem Sparky. Glad it worked for you.


----------

